# 10 month old eating paint off crib



## monkey-lamb (Jun 4, 2009)

My 10 month old DD is going through a phase where she eats *everything*. Last night she chewed a teether so hard that she got a small piece off in her mouth. Last weekend she chomped the end off a pool noodle and swallowed it. Now today her nanny went in to check on her while she was napping, and she was eating the paint off her crib! She is not chewing on the top rail where a protector can be installed. She is chewing on the rails themselves. Her crib is made by Stanley Young America. I can't find any information on their website about the toxicity of the pain, but I am sure it can't be good for her. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do about this?


----------



## monkey-lamb (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, I called the store where I bought the crib and they say the paint is non-toxic, but I am still worried. Surely I am not the first mom whose baby chewed on her crib.


----------

